# Solved: File transfer between Mac OS X and Windows 7



## namenotfound

One of my iMacs has Windows 7 installed on it via Boot Camp, and I was wondering how I can transfer files to it when booted into Windows?

I tried selecting "share" on folders, but it doesn't seem to work.

Why can't Windows be as simple to use as Mac OS X?


Also, is it possible to use "Screen Share" in Mac OS X with Windows 7?


----------



## Headrush

namenotfound said:


> One of my iMacs has Windows 7 installed on it via Boot Camp, and I was wondering how I can transfer files to it when booted into Windows?


Transfer files into Windows 7 when booted into Boot Camp, did you mean when running OS X?

If so install http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/ and get write access to your NTFS partition.


----------



## exegete

Or get VMFusion or Parallels, which allow you to run Windows as just another program and you can directly do drag and drop and file transfers.


----------



## namenotfound

Headrush said:


> Transfer files into Windows 7 when booted into Boot Camp, did you mean when running OS X?
> 
> If so install http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/ and get write access to your NTFS partition.


No what I mean is file sharing. Computers connected to the same network can share files with each other. Mac-to-Mac can do this, and Windows-to-Windows can do this. I was wondering if there was a way for Mac-to-Windows to do this.


----------



## Elvandil

There is no need for any NTFS drivers to transfer files from an NTFS drive over the network.



namenotfound said:


> No what I mean is file sharing. Computers connected to the same network can share files with each other. Mac-to-Mac can do this, and Windows-to-Windows can do this. I was wondering if there was a way for Mac-to-Windows to do this.


If you are running 7 in BootCamp, then it is really a Windows-to-Windows transfer. Yes, you should be able to transfer files. Can you see the other machine on the network? Are both machines members of the same workgroup?


----------



## namenotfound

Elvandil said:


> There is no need for any NTFS drivers to transfer files from an NTFS drive over the network.
> 
> If you are running 7 in BootCamp, then it is really a Windows-to-Windows transfer. Yes, you should be able to transfer files. Can you see the other machine on the network? Are both machines members of the same workgroup?


I don't think I'm being very clear. *ONE* machine has Windows 7 via Boot Camp, every other machine is running Mac OS X. So it would be a Windows-to-Mac transfer.

And I can't seem to get Windows and Mac to play nicely together with file sharing. When I had Windows XP on the computer and I selected to share a folder, it worked just fine with Mac, but now that I have Windows 7 on it, it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Squashman

Just to be crystal clear you are trying to access files on an OS X computer from Windows 7?


----------



## Squashman

And read through this tutorial.
http://macs.about.com/od/filesharing/ss/file-sharing-with-snow-leopard-win7.htm


----------



## namenotfound

Squashman said:


> Just to be crystal clear you are trying to access files on an OS X computer from Windows 7?


YES, both actually. Windows access files on Mac OS X, and Mac OS X access files on Windows.



Squashman said:


> And read through this tutorial.
> http://macs.about.com/od/filesharing/ss/file-sharing-with-snow-leopard-win7.htm


I went through all the steps, but I still can't seem to access my Mac OS files from the Windows OS.

Edit: Found this linked to that page, seems to work just fine. Problem solved 
http://macs.about.com/od/filesharing/ss/file-sharing-win7-snow-leopard.htm


----------

